# Good Bit for Green Horse and Driver



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

As most of you know I'm starting to train my mini to drive. Right now I have nhim in an O-ring single joint. He goes good in it but gets bored I think. So I want something with copper and possibly a roller. What are your opinions on these bits? 



















Which would be better do you think?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am no means a bit expert as I have mentioned before, but It looks as if, in your avitar, on the bridle on your mini the bit is sitting low in his mouth. With the mini nylon bridles it seems as if they are hard to get small enough to fit the minis. So if I was going to look for a different bit, besides keeping your horse content with the bit, i would look for a bit that does not come up so high on the horses cheek, thus making the bridle have a tiny bit more adjustment, maybe one hole.

I find that when I use a D ring snaffle on my harness bridle it on one hole and then if I use a liverpool bit the bridle must be loosened one hole.

I might be mistaken and your bit is sitting fine in your mini's mouth.

As for the bit, I like the snaffle but for the reason I stated above, I think it would make the bridle too big.
As for the bottom bit??????

How about this one? Miniature or Pony French Link Half Cheek | Iowa Valley Carriage


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but if the horse gets bored, perhaps he needs to have his training livened up instead of a different bit. We've only ever used single jointed O ring snaffles on our driven animals and always had good results.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Maybe it's just me, but if the horse gets bored, perhaps he needs to have his training livened up instead of a different bit. We've only ever used single jointed O ring snaffles on our driven animals and always had good results.


 
I agree, Mental stimulation not oral stimulation.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I am no means a bit expert as I have mentioned before, but It looks as if, in your avitar, on the bridle on your mini the bit is sitting low in his mouth. With the mini nylon bridles it seems as if they are hard to get small enough to fit the minis. So if I was going to look for a different bit, besides keeping your horse content with the bit, i would look for a bit that does not come up so high on the horses cheek, thus making the bridle have a tiny bit more adjustment, maybe one hole.
> 
> I find that when I use a D ring snaffle on my harness bridle it on one hole and then if I use a liverpool bit the bridle must be loosened one hole.
> 
> ...


 
Well heres the same pic but bigger. Is it sitting too low? 














smrobs said:


> Maybe it's just me, but if the horse gets bored, perhaps he needs to have his training livened up instead of a different bit. We've only ever used single jointed O ring snaffles on our driven animals and always had good results.


 
I'v just never cared for O-rings, with the potential to slide through the mouth and pinch the lips, i haven't had these issues besides sliding through the mouth once on accident. It's the only bit I could find ATM that was his size at my local shop. Doesn't hurt to try something different. Also right now it's wet and muddy so training has pretty much stopped for now and I would like to try something new when we go back to it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I still think it is too low. You don't have any "smile lines", I posted a photo of P, I am collecting Photos of Bridles for my next segment of "Harnessing Up" and I found one that shows his "smile lines", I was always told that with a snaffle bit you should have some smile lines.
In P's photo you can't see them very well so I drew them in.











In this photo of a horse I was trying out you can deffinatly see the smile lines, more than I would have. I even asked the owner if she thought the bridle was too tight, she said no. But it was tighter than I would have, personal preferance.










Another thing that your mini might be having a problem with is ...didn't your harness come with a horse size bit? If you are using that bit, not only will it be too wide but the mouthpiece will be too big around, possibly preventing your horse from closing his mouth with out pressure on the bars of his mouth.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok thank you Taffy. I'll look for a bit with smaller rings. I see what you meen by smile lines. That seciond photo I agree is too tight. and yes my harness came with a horse size bit but I bought a smaller one(4") and thats whats pictured.

Heres another pic with a different bridle thats tighter. Can't see very well cause he's so hairy but he has smile lines here.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I currently use the second bit pictured, my horses LOVE it. My 5 year old got bored with her bit, went from going nicely in it to gaping mouth, chomping, and trust me she wasn't mentally bored. We did something different almost everytime, and she LOVES to drive. It does have shorter rings then a regular snaffle, so should help with the bit fit issue. Also in the pictures it does look like your current bit is a little too big around for your horse's mouth. 




ArabianGrace said:


> As most of you know I'm starting to train my mini to drive. Right now I have nhim in an O-ring single joint. He goes good in it but gets bored I think. So I want something with copper and possibly a roller. What are your opinions on these bits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Maybe it's just me, but if the horse gets bored, perhaps he needs to have his training livened up instead of a different bit. We've only ever used single jointed O ring snaffles on our driven animals and always had good results.


 Yes I am wondering what you mean by bored? if he isn't fussing then that is a good thing.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Adenfire said:


> I currently use the second bit pictured, my horses LOVE it. My 5 year old got bored with her bit, went from going nicely in it to gaping mouth, chomping, and trust me she wasn't mentally bored. We did something different almost everytime, and she LOVES to drive. It does have shorter rings then a regular snaffle, so should help with the bit fit issue. Also in the pictures it does look like your current bit is a little too big around for your horse's mouth.


 Sounds like nerves or possible teeth changing at her age. Holes in the training can show up in mouth activity.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Isn't your mini 34" tall or so? If so, he most likely needs a 3 1/2" bit, not a 4". I have a 34 inch and 36 inch mini that I drive and they both wear 3 1/2" bits. I agree that your guy looks like he has a bit too big of a bit still. A 4" is what I use on our 42" tall shetland pony.

I use a single jointed half-cheek snaffle, a french link half cheek snaffle, and a mullen mouth full cheek. I love all of them, but it just depends on the horse for which they prefer. The gelding mini that I use has a rather small palate so he prefers the french link, while my mare goes contentedly in a half cheek.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the info. I'm going to try the second bit I posted at 3 3/4". I had measured his mouth and it's 3" and I was told to give and extra inch for "wiggle room".


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> Sounds like nerves or possible teeth changing at her age. Holes in the training can show up in mouth activity.



She should be losing her last set of baby teeth/gaining last set of molars...I've given her some time off just incase, would rather have her happy then fighting her cuz her mouth hurts. Not the first young horse I've had  

What kind of training holes could it be? She's always been mouthy with everything that goes in her mouth, I have her in a half cheek mullen mouth now and she seems to like it, keeps her mouth closed, listens to feather light touch. I hope I don't defensive, I'm just curious because she's the first I've trained by myself from the ground up


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I was never told that, ArabianGrace- though I could be wrong. My mare measures at 3 1/4" and the 3 1/2" fits perfectly and has never looked tight. You dont want a bit to slide around when you pull on it, the pressure that is puts on the mouth will constantly be changing and lopsided.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Adenfire said:


> She should be losing her last set of baby teeth/gaining last set of molars...I've given her some time off just incase, would rather have her happy then fighting her cuz her mouth hurts. Not the first young horse I've had
> 
> What kind of training holes could it be? She's always been mouthy with everything that goes in her mouth, I have her in a half cheek mullen mouth now and she seems to like it, keeps her mouth closed, listens to feather light touch. I hope I don't defensive, I'm just curious because she's the first I've trained by myself from the ground up


 If she is fine in the mullen then why are you asking about changing bits? I don't know what the horse does and how it drives but if they are nervous, confused it can show up in their mouth.

I have no idea what training methods and time you have taken, your experience level and what kind of training you yourself have. I would say that alot of people that drive are not safe and do not have proper fitting equipment. There was a picture on craigs list with a driving pony for sale and they has the over girth wrapped around each front leg. The hip strap was behind the horse and the breeching was on top of the horse just as an example.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> If she is fine in the mullen then why are you asking about changing bits? I don't know what the horse does and how it drives but if they are nervous, confused it can show up in their mouth.
> 
> I have no idea what training methods and time you have taken, your experience level and what kind of training you yourself have. I would say that alot of people that drive are not safe and do not have proper fitting equipment. There was a picture on craigs list with a driving pony for sale and they has the over girth wrapped around each front leg. The hip strap was behind the horse and the breeching was on top of the horse just as an example.


I wasn't asking about changing bits, I love that she'll go in the mullen mouth, never had one that liked it. The one issue I've had with her that I haven't with others is that she absolutely NEEDS contact, if you have loose reins at all she tends to panic. 

I've seen horses like that on craigslist too...I always think either that horse is a saint, or I hope whoever takes them is more knowledgeable then that...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Adenfire said:


> I wasn't asking about changing bits, I love that she'll go in the mullen mouth, never had one that liked it. The one issue I've had with her that I haven't with others is that she absolutely NEEDS contact, if you have loose reins at all she tends to panic.
> 
> I've seen horses like that on craigslist too...I always think either that horse is a saint, or I hope whoever takes them is more knowledgeable then that...


I thought you were the original poster .when driving you should have contact you should not be driving the horse without contacts at anytime .


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> I thought you were the original poster .when driving you should have contact you should not be driving the horse without contacts at anytime .


I know, I usually keep contact all the time. I loosen my reins to get her to stretch, relax her muscles because sometimes she gets a little tense, and she naturally super collects herself, very upright headset, so we're in the process of teaching her to stretch and it helps her relax. Or when I stop, to untack, as soon as you let that real contact go she jumps forward, gets antsy, obviously seeking that contact...Just a different experience for me because the gelding I had come back from the trainer was so hard mouthed that he cared less about contact just wanted something to brace on.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

High headset does not mean collected and usually the opposite and they are hollowed out. you have to wait for the rains and keep them on the bit or they don't understand what you're watching anyway


----------

